
Peter Thiel Becomes First RNC Speaker to Say He's Proud to Be Gay [video] - anotherarray
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bywahovIbPg
======
_pferreir_
That's a pretty positive thing which is unfortunately overshadowed by his
endorsement of Trump. Yes, Peter Thiel endorses an overtly xenophobic and
visibly sexist candidate.

------
TheMagicHorsey
Does Thiel really think Trump's proposed protectionism will benefit America in
the long run? If he thinks that he isn't as smart as I thought he was.

~~~
elgabogringo
Is trump for protectionism or for fair trade deals?

~~~
elgabogringo
Wow, someone downvotes a legitimate question?

China blocks facebook. They harass Apple[1]. They force our companies to
invest in there to get access.

Does that sound like "free trade" to you? Is asking them to stop
"protectionism"?

[1][http://gizmodo.com/beijing-just-banned-the-
iphone-6-17821566...](http://gizmodo.com/beijing-just-banned-the-
iphone-6-1782156608)

------
malcolmgreaves
Seek to where he says it:
[https://youtu.be/bywahovIbPg?t=201](https://youtu.be/bywahovIbPg?t=201)

------
2501
I think it's time that we stand up for our rights. That we go out on the
streets and show that we are proud to be straight. No matter if we are an
oppressed minority. No matter if they don't understand us. :D

